# Looking for club or lease!!



## Caleb redmond (Mar 24, 2017)

Looking for a club to get on in Murray Gordon or whitfield county for me my father and brother. Previous lease of 10 years was sold.


----------



## dieseldan (Mar 28, 2017)

*Murray co*

What type of hunter's are you and your father?


----------

